
BrokerageLink: The lesser known feature in most Fidelity 401(k)s - shivpatelssp
https://shivpatel.io/investing/2020/05/18/fidelity-brokeragelink.html
======
JMTQp8lwXL
While it is possible, most people don't have the time or interest to dedicate
towards active portfolio management. Rebalancing index funds are the best
option for >90% of retail investors.

Some of the best portfolio performance occurs in ones that are forgotten
about. They sit there and grow over decades time without any poking.

